# Do I need to notify my current employer if I've a side job?



## helloworld232

I'm currently working full-time for my employer in Japan. I want to get weekend part-time to make some extra income. Do I need to notify my current full-time employer about this? they're both in IT, but totally different market.


----------



## myrrh

helloworld232 said:


> I'm currently working full-time for my employer in Japan. I want to get weekend part-time to make some extra income. Do I need to notify my current full-time employer about this? they're both in IT, but totally different market.


Legally, yes, you'd need to notify your full-time employer--and get their (preferably written) permission--in order to work part-time. This is true for both Japanese and foreign employees.

That said, it depends on the type of part-time work. If it's just occasional (1-2/month) work paid in cash...well, let's just say a number of people here do it without informing their employers. Anything more than that--and particularly if the part-time employer asks for your My Number (for the new "Social Security and Tax Number System")--and I would notify your employer before accepting anything.


----------



## Nagoya Guy

I tihnk so too, especially if your full time employer is sponsoring your visa. They may not look too kindly on someone piggybacking on their sponsorship of you. However, if your part time gig were to simply be "cash on demand" without any formal paperwork, you could make your own judgement as to whether or not to say anything about it.


----------

